# Tomorrow



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Was looking to catch an offshore ride tomorrow out of Freeport or Galveston. Was wondering if anyone had a spot open?


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

Call me asap 979-900-5893 name is cody going out Sunday for tuna and Ajs need 2 more guys


----------

